# Sharks



## Shark30 (Jul 7, 2010)

what pier is better for sharks seagull or buckaroe ? how big of a shark can i expect ? what kinds of tackle do i need for sharks ? has anybody ever saw a tiger or hammerhead swim by the piers ?


----------



## Shark30 (Jul 7, 2010)

yes i have


----------



## localCfisherman (Jul 24, 2013)

Never seen a hammer or tiger but hammers are apparently very common in this area, I've not been to buckaroe but pulled in and seen quite a few 2-4'ers at seagull. My gf got a nice black tip one of the last times we went. Online sources say squid with the skin removed is they're choice bait , while I have caught a couple on squid while bottom fishing I've had better luck, in regards to size, with cut bait and a fish finder rig. Good luck brotha 
Oh! Make sure you've got a steel leader on that hook!


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

I catch sandbar sharks all the time on the seagull pier. I fish the end for drum and cobia but mostly catch sharks. Most are small I did catch one that was 62" this year. I always use a fish finder rig. As for bait.....I use eels and spot. Sometimes I use bunker.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

It is illegal to fish for shark in Virginia Beach.


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

Never heard of it being illegal. Just follow the mrc regulations.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

OK, well, you may want to realize that there is such a thing as local ordinances. It may save you a fine.

Sec. 6-31. Shark fishing prohibited.permanent link to this piece of content

(a)
No person shall:
(1)
Place in the marginal adjacent ocean or bay within five hundred (500) yards of the mean low water line any chum, blood or free floating bait for the purpose of attracting sharks, or
(2)
Fish for sharks within the city limits and the marginal adjacent waters within five hundred (500) yards of the mean low water line.
These prohibitions shall include fishing or chumming from any beach, structure, jetty or boat, utilizing tackle, bait or chum intended for or commonly used to catch or attract sharks.
(b)
Any person who shall violate any provision of this section shall be guilty of a Class 3 misdemeanor.


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

That means you can't fish for sharks from the beach. There's nothing illegal about fishing for sharks from a pier. Trust me I talk to the marine police almost everytime I'm on the pier. Check the mrc regulations. You are allowed to fish for them.


----------



## trackerz (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't think VB pier extends out past 500 yds.They probaly don't enforce it until somebody gets attacked, then you can be held liable.


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

let them find out on their own, they seemed determined to do it anyways....


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

OK. I wasn't saying anything about Seagull nor Buckroe Piers. Neither of those is a VB pier. I was just saying you should educate yourself regarding not only VMRC regulations but also local regulations before fishing for shark. To say that ONLY VMRC regulations apply would be as myopic as saying that only federal regulations apply. Stumpdog, as trackerz said, that law DOES apply to the Virginia Beach piers, and the marine police may be unaware of that law, especially if you approached them on Buckroe or Seagull piers. It would be more likely enforced by Virginia Beach Police. Now, WHY did I even mention Virginia Beach? Because many sharks are caught off the Virginia Beach beaches and piers.


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

I understand what your saying. My point was that shark fishing is not illegal. You just have to know where you can go. I don't fish for anything but spot at Virginia Beach pier.I regularly fish the seagull pier because there's a bigger variety of fish. I completely understand the law at VB. If was a beach goer I wouldn't want people with chum bags in the water attracting sharks! Hahaha.


----------



## NOB_legend (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't fish for sharks period but based of of what the law says and the fact that he is fishing sea gull pier not vb. then he is well past 500 yards from any beach on a man made island. He also said that he was fishing for reds and cobia and catches the ocassional shark.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Sure can tell is Shark Week.....Happens every year...


----------



## localCfisherman (Jul 24, 2013)

Not to stir the pot or be ingnorant but I've been told its only illegal to 'target' them... Just say you were tryn to catch a big one right? Everybody wins haha


----------



## Steve_VA (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok I thought there was no surf fishing allowed at VA Beach at all except for within certain hours in the morning and at night. Plz educate me


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

AbuMike said:


> Sure can tell is Shark Week.....Happens every year...


That's kinda what I was saying.



localCfisherman said:


> Not to stir the pot or be ingnorant but I've been told its only illegal to 'target' them... Just say you were tryn to catch a big one right? Everybody wins haha


 And that's the rest of the joke. Stumpdog saying that he catches shark while targeting cobia reminded me of that "joke". 




Steve_VA said:


> Ok I thought there was no surf fishing allowed at VA Beach at all except for within certain hours in the morning and at night. Plz educate me


 To be found at the link I provided above: 
Sec. 6-30. Fishing from sand beaches.permanent link to this piece of content

It shall be unlawful to fish from the sand beaches of the city from 42nd Street to Rudee Inlet between the hours of 10:00 a.m. and 4:00 p.m. weekdays and 10:00 a.m. and 6:00 p.m. weekends and holidays during the resort season.


----------

